# Korean AC Electric motor



## zaphodbb (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmm.. specs only show 60 min duty, not continuous.

Interesting find though!

Have you made an enquiry?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

how many of our conversions actually run at peak power for a whole hour?


----------



## zaphodbb (Jun 6, 2011)

While I agree with you that 60 min at the full power is unlikely, it would be good to see some graphs in order to better understand these motors.


----------



## shararkteer881 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you made an enquiry?[/QUOTE]

Not yet! I will try this weekend if i have time.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

frodus said:


> how many of our conversions actually run at peak power for a whole hour?


My fathers car will run 2 hours, typically though there are a lot of stops during the travel though.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> My fathers car will run 2 hours, typically though there are a lot of stops during the travel though.


and I bet you it's not at peak power either....


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

frodus said:


> and I bet you it's not at peak power either....


Is Peak power is the absolute maximum the motor can withstand or is it the max continous rating?

If its the former I guess not, the motor would turn into garbage in a few minutes.

Its a 5hp motor, we are drawing roughly 60-75amps continous at 48v.

Which is the constant rating of the motor. It peaks at 250amps or so but can't go any higher due to the wimpy controller. Not that a 6 3/4" motor should be run any harder than that anyway.

Cheers


----------



## MartinD (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the manufacturer’s direct website giving more information:
http://www.higenmotor.com/eng/product/product05.asp
I am planning my first EV conversion and would love to find a definitive list of manufacturers with suitable motors together with matching controllers and ideally comments from the learned members of this forum on how they should be best used, or is there something I have missed?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are looking for a definitive list, you won't find it. However, we can help you determine what will work for you. 

First off, what is your budget?
Secondly, where are you based?

Everything else will be determined from that. 

BTW, that site provides no real information, which is unfortunate. Since I just bought an 80kw brushless DC motor and the "documentation" is quite incomplete, I would be very worried about buying something like that.

Cheers, 
Peter


----------



## MartinD (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried making an enquiry on the direct website, but an error message in Korean came up every time submitted, in the end I had to give up. I then tried to make an enquiry by the Trade Korea website (original link in this post). To do this you have to register and they send you an e-mail with a password, but this e-mail has never come through. I have not tried again, and at the moment am not planning to do so.

I agree with the point about information and I would suggest that unless they put a technical English speaker on their overseas enquiry desk, it is probably not worth pursuing this motor.

The only other possibility is they have dealerships in Europe / US who can take on the role of answering technical enquiries and distribution, but without being able to even get passed their website enquiry system you will never know.

As for motors and budgets, this will be driven by what is available and what I have to do to complete the overall package. If the overall cost becomes too high, then I guess I will become a Nissan Leaf owner.


----------

